# Photobucket



## trackrat

Is anyone having problems with the new incarnation of Photobucket.

The only thing I can do with it is upload photographs.

If I try to move them, edit them or add effects the screen goes Grey and does not respond, the same applies if i click on the cog.

That means any I upload goes into a default directory and I can not move them.

Why when the previous version worked well did they have to go give us the new version, which is a beta and does not work properly.

I have just been on the wifes laptop and used IE, and had no problems, so I can only conclude that it is the Opera browser which is causing the problems.

As I use Linux, IE is not an option.


----------



## Davey P

You have got the option to use the old version as well mate, which is what I have done :thumbup:


----------



## trackrat

I tried that and the screen just went Grey and stopped responding.

I will go on to the Opera forum and see if they have an answer.


----------



## trackrat

I cannot believe that Photobucket is not supported in Opera, here is a reply from the Opera forum.

Unfortunately, the new Photobucket is not currently supported in Opera

Photobucket develops for and tests with the following browsers:

Chrome (Note that Chrome updates automatically, and often in the background, which can cause occasional problems with the Photobucket site).

Firefox 3.6 or later

Safari 5.0 or later

Internet Explorer 8.0+ (make sure you have Compatibility View disabled in you IE Tool settings) Photobucket will NOT function correctly in Internet Explorer 7 or below, sorry.

The features and functionality of the Photobucket website may work with other browsers, but Photobucket cannot guarantee compatibility, and the support provided for those browsers may be limited.

Photobucket only supports generally available (GA) releases. Beta versions are not supported.

Much of the functionality of the Photobucket site requires that your Internet browser also supports JavaScript.

Thank You


----------



## tcj

Davey P said:


> You have got the option to use the old version as well mate, which is what I have done :thumbup:


Having the same problem.Mine seems to have gone completely t-ts up.I have tried clicking on using the old version but nothing seems to be happening.

thinking of trying something else.Is there an easier Hosting programme i could use......thanks


----------



## xtriple

I have gone back to the original version as well. They have a "reason for return to old version" I put: "Because the new version is ****!"


----------



## Roger the Dodger

As I put in another thread....no probs at all here...Uploading and editing are simpler and quicker, the only downside I can see at the moment, is that uploaded pics are deposited into your default album, and have to be moved into specific ones (if you have them). For instance, before I would have uploaded a pocket watch pic directly to my pocket watch album...now it uploads into the library (default album), and I have to move it across manually, but it only takes two clicks. After playing with the new version for a couple of weeks, I've now got used to it...the new drag and drop upload is much faster. Gets a thumbs up from me. I'm using Chrome as my browser, BTW...don't know if that makes a difference...seeing as others seem to be having problems with grey screens etc.


----------



## andyclient

I went back to the old version , I think to be honest my machine is just to old for the new version , it was so slow it was almost unuseable , but like i say i think that is probably more down to my pc than photobucket.


----------



## tcj

*Well i wasn`t getting anywhere with it,nothing seemed to work.So to cut a long story short went a googling and found this-- Postimage.org*

*Nice and simple { a bit like me }.Only trouble is lost all my photos so have been starting a new album from scratch...............Terry*


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Terry...can you still access the old version? If you can, you should be able to download all your pics to a flash drive, or 'My Documents', or My Pictures' ready to upload to your new host. It might be worth changing your browser temporarily to do this...Google Chrome works for me....though others may have a better solution.


----------



## tcj

Roger the Dodger said:


> Terry...can you still access the old version? If you can, you should be able to download all your pics to a flash drive, or 'My Documents', or My Pictures' ready to upload to your new host. It might be worth changing your browser temporarily to do this...Google Chrome works for me....though others may have a better solution.


Thanks for the suggestions Roger.I might get round to trying a little later but for the moment i got tolally fed up with it.No,it wouldn`t even let me go back to older version.Anyway for the time being i`m quiet enjoying playing with my camera trying to take some better shots.Thanks...........Terry


----------



## taffyman

I FOUND THE OLD VERSION FINE ,,IF IT WASNT BROKE WHY THE HELL DO THEY WANT TOO FIX IT. IT DOESNT MAKE SENSE TO ME AND NEVER WILL.(I CANT RETREIVE THE OLD VERSION EITHER)


----------



## andyclient

taffyman said:


> I FOUND THE OLD VERSION FINE ,,IF IT WASNT BROKE WHY THE HELL DO THEY WANT TOO FIX IT. IT DOESNT MAKE SENSE TO ME AND NEVER WILL.(I CANT RETREIVE THE OLD VERSION EITHER)


There was a place to click on the right hand side of the start up page , I clicked on that and it went back to the old version


----------



## trackrat

As my browser of choice Opera is not supported I have had to install Chrome just to use Photobucket, but you can revert back to the old version using Chrome.


----------



## taffyman

I SEE AND RELEIVED THAT THE OLD VERSION IS NOW UP AND WORKING AGAIN OGI OGI OGI .


----------



## Roger the Dodger

oy,oy, oy!


----------



## kabong

In the old version, I just had to hover over a pic, and it would pop up a box where I could select the code I wanted to use, for example for putting IMG tags around it for forums.

In the new version, I have to select the image and get the code from it's own screen.

Is there a way around this?


----------



## andyclient

kabong said:


> In the old version, I just had to hover over a pic, and it would pop up a box where I could select the code I wanted to use, for example for putting IMG tags around it for forums.
> 
> In the new version, I have to select the image and get the code from it's own screen.
> 
> Is there a way around this?


Apart from it being painfully slow on my machine , the img tags system was one of the main reasons i went back to the old version


----------



## tcj

After a few days wait and then a bit of playing around i now have my photobucket { old version } back with all my photo`s. Happy Days and have two to play with now.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

In the new PB, you hover your cursor over the pic you want to post and touch the cog icon that appears. A drop down box appears. Click 'Get media links'










A new box appears with the same codes as the old system.Click the bottom one (with the IMG tags) then paste into your post as you did before. Seeemples!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I opened up my account & found it went straight to the new version & despite numerous attempts to get back to the original & telling them why I don`t like the changes it keeps sending me back to the new one :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

.


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I opened up my account & found it went straight to the new version & despite numerous attempts to get back to the original & telling them why I don`t like the changes it keeps sending me back to the new one :taz:


Same problem... can't change to old one and the new one is a bit fancy for my tastes. I get a little lost in their new UI. Oh well, Roger got used to it so I guess I'll have to get used to it also...


----------



## Andy Tims

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I opened up my account & found it went straight to the new version & despite numerous attempts to get back to the original & telling them why I don`t like the changes it keeps sending me back to the new one :taz:


Likewise.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up my account & found it went straight to the new version & despite numerous attempts to get back to the original & telling them why I don`t like the changes it keeps sending me back to the new one :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem... can't change to old one and the new one is a bit fancy for my tastes. I get a little lost in their new UI. Oh well, Roger got used to it so I guess I'll have to get used to it also...
Click to expand...




Andy Tims said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up my account & found it went straight to the new version & despite numerous attempts to get back to the original & telling them why I don`t like the changes it keeps sending me back to the new one :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise.
Click to expand...

Yes...it looks as if the option to return to the old system has finally expired, as I also can't return. The one thing that I can't seem to do in the new PB is to move my pics around within an album...even after clicking the 'organise' option. In the old PB, using 'organise' allowed you to group similar pics together so they were all in one place. I've found that in new PB, 'organise' lets you highlight and drag the pic, but it won't deposit it where you want it to go....it just returns to the top. Must just be a glitch that needs sorting...I have sent them an email about it. If anyone else has worked out how to do this, maybe they could post it here. I have sorted most other things out now, and am fairly used to it now. One point I mentioned in an earlier post was uploading to the default album, and then having to move pics into other albums manually. I have since found out that when you hit the 'upload' button, at the top left of the dotted panel that appears, is the option to upload to your album of choice....in my case, Default(main) album, Flora and Fauna album, or Pocket Watch album...just click where it says 'Upload to...Library v'...and the options will open.


----------



## ralphy

I cannot abide the new version - and I've only heard criticism from other photographers who use PB - so I'll stay with the original for as long as I can!

R


----------



## martinzx

Switch to Picasa I did a long time ago never looked back,

Cheers Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve just signed in again & am back on the old version...

*WOO HOO!!* :yahoo:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just signed in again & am back on the old version...
> 
> *WOO HOO!!* :yahoo:


Me too...in fact when I logged on this morning it opened in the old version....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I just saw this notice when I logged on to my account this morning...



> * The all-new Photobucket is ready for you.*
> 
> *Hurry!* We're only 27 days away from moving over to the new site. Get started with your new Photobucket and lock in your bonus storage today!


So, it would seem we won`t have any choice but to go over to the new version :angry:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I just saw this notice when I logged on to my account this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The all-new Photobucket is ready for you.*
> 
> *Hurry!* We're only 27 days away from moving over to the new site. Get started with your new Photobucket and lock in your bonus storage today!
> 
> 
> 
> So, it would seem we won`t have any choice but to go over to the new version :angry:
Click to expand...

Getting the same thing... might migrate again, never tried Picassa but heard a lot of good things about it...


----------



## Kutusov

Great... seems I've run out of time... getting the new PB every time without the choice to go back :wallbash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

C'mon, guys...it's not that bad...you just have to get used to it. When this forum was updated a year or so ago, everyone was up in arms at first. Yes, there were a few teething problems, but after a couple of weeks, we were all using it like it had never changed. As I've said before, uploading is now much quicker and faster with the drag and drop feature, and posting a pic is virtually the same as before. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> C'mon, guys...it's not that bad...you just have to get used to it. When this forum was updated a year or so ago, everyone was up in arms at first. Yes, there were a few teething problems, but after a couple of weeks, we were all using it like it had never changed. As I've said before, uploading is now much quicker and faster with the drag and drop feature, and posting a pic is virtually the same as before. :yes:


Fess up Roger... how much is PB paying you?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, guys...it's not that bad...you just have to get used to it. When this forum was updated a year or so ago, everyone was up in arms at first. Yes, there were a few teething problems, but after a couple of weeks, we were all using it like it had never changed. As I've said before, uploading is now much quicker and faster with the drag and drop feature, and posting a pic is virtually the same as before. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Fess up Roger... how much is PB paying you?
Click to expand...

Not nearly enough! :lol: .....and everyone here knows what a technophobe I am...and if I can do it, everyone can! :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Not nearly enough! :lol: .....and everyone here knows what a technophobe I am...and if I can do it, everyone can! :yes:


No you're not!!! You might have the mobile thing but you up to the new PB and what windows do you run on your PC? 7 is it? I'm still on XP and not finding any reason to upgrade!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger, I am a grumpy old man & therefore contractually obligated to grumble, moan & whinge about things especially techno geeks who insist on constantly changing things for no other reason then that they can :taz:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roger, I am a grumpy old man & therefore contractually obligated to grumble, moan & whinge about things especially techno geeks who insist on constantly changing things for no other reason then that they can :taz:


Hear, hear!!

I've spent a couple of hours last night trying to figure out how the new google now works on my mobile. Since the last update to Android JB, that thing created a facebook and twitter acc without me knowing why and, lately, the mobile started speaking to me ffs!!  1984 stuff really! He is learning where I live, where I work, where I hang out and from time to time comes up with suggestions, navigation tips, traffic and weather information without me asking him anything! He does that by monitoring where he spends the time, when, for how long, stuff that I access, things that I look up on the internet... Google now it's ultimate phishing tool! :fish:

And my moaning is that that thing is so buried down on the Android system, uses so many different things to work (facebook, browser, gmail, etc) that I don't have the time/patience to learn about all that and go through everything to disable... I don't even know what. :russian:


----------



## Kutusov

...the hell they were.... :taz:


----------



## Kutusov

Hey Roger, my dear new PB lobbyist friend... :lol:

Why on earth does it uploads some new photos right to the end of my library? I have to scroll the whole damn thing at snail speed to the end to get the links... the order of the others isn't changed, so isn't organizing them alphabetically and some new ones do stay right at the beginning like they should be...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve just noticed that some of my photos only appear as thumbnails :taz:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just noticed that some of my photos only appear as thumbnails :taz:


Are you sure it is not the same problem I have? I can see new upload pictures as thumbnails in the library folder but when I open it... there's no picture. Except there is, it's the very last one or close to that. I had* to scroll through the whole damn thing to the end.

*and I say had because I'm hoping this is something they'll fix soon (read "one minute from now")... because I'll be moving to Picasa soon if they don't.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

No it`s an old photo but anyway the problem seems to be sorted by refreshing the page.


----------



## artistmike

I've totally given up trying to get Photobucket to work properly and have transferred my allegiance to Flickr which I find works so much better and without any of the problems that I get with Photobucket. I think it's an Internet law that " any given application will 'improve' to the level of total uselessness"


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Hey Roger, my dear new PB lobbyist friend... :lol:
> 
> Why on earth does it uploads some new photos right to the end of my library? I have to scroll the whole damn thing at snail speed to the end to get the links... the order of the others isn't changed, so isn't organizing them alphabetically and some new ones do stay right at the beginning like they should be...





mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just noticed that some of my photos only appear as thumbnails :taz:


In response to both your queries...I'm afraid I don't know :duh: Everything seems to work fine for me (apart from the 'organise' function, which used to let you move pics around within an album in the old version....though they say that this is coming very soon.) I don't know which operating systems you are both using...I'm on Windows 7 and all works fine. As I've said before , the new drag and drop upload feature is so much easier and a joy to use.


----------



## artistmike

Roger the Dodger said:


> the new drag and drop upload feature is so much easier and a joy to use.


It was the Drag and Drop upload in Flickr that convinced me to start using it a while ago in conjunction with Photobucket, now I tend not to use the latter at all....


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Roger, my dear new PB lobbyist friend... :lol:
> 
> Why on earth does it uploads some new photos right to the end of my library? I have to scroll the whole damn thing at snail speed to the end to get the links... the order of the others isn't changed, so isn't organizing them alphabetically and some new ones do stay right at the beginning like they should be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve just noticed that some of my photos only appear as thumbnails :taz:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to both your queries...I'm afraid I don't know :duh: Everything seems to work fine for me (apart from the 'organise' function, which used to let you move pics around within an album in the old version....though they say that this is coming very soon.) I don't know which operating systems you are both using...I'm on Windows 7 and all works fine. As I've said before , the new drag and drop upload feature is so much easier and a joy to use.
Click to expand...

I just found a list of the features up and running, and those coming shortly here.....so it may be worth persevering for a while....the downside to moving your pics elsewhere, is that every pic you've ever posted from PB will be deleted, and your threads full of little boxes saying "This person moved or deleted this pic.".....unless of course you leave all your existing pics on PB and just start with a new host for all future pics.


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> I just found a list of the features up and running, and those coming shortly here.....so it may be worth persevering for a while....the downside to moving your pics elsewhere, is that every pic you've ever posted from PB will be deleted, and your threads full of little boxes saying "This person moved or deleted this pic.".....unless of course you leave all your existing pics on PB and just start with a new host for all future pics.


Yes, I'll leave the PB acc alone, just like I did with Imageshack when they went after our money... and the drag and drop upload system is a bit useless to me, I usually have a lot of stuff opened and my desktop is a bit of a mess, so it actually makes it more difficult for me... I have to minimize everything and look for the file without a preview. That's why I keep using the old way because then I get thumbnails for the files.

As to being an OS problem, I don't think it has anything to do with that. It could be a browser thing though... I use Chrome but even so, I think it's a PB problem. The photos upload fine but why it figures a file should sometimes go to the end of the library and sometimes not is beyond me... I've checked the files time stamps and it can't be that either.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a list of the features up and running, and those coming shortly here.....so it may be worth persevering for a while....the downside to moving your pics elsewhere, is that every pic you've ever posted from PB will be deleted, and your threads full of little boxes saying "This person moved or deleted this pic.".....unless of course you leave all your existing pics on PB and just start with a new host for all future pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll leave the PB acc alone, just like I did with Imageshack when they went after our money... and the drag and drop upload system is a bit useless to me, I usually have a lot of stuff opened and my desktop is a bit of a mess, so it actually makes it more difficult for me... I have to minimize everything and look for the file without a preview. That's why I keep using the old way because then I get thumbnails for the files.
> 
> As to being an OS problem, I don't think it has anything to do with that. It could be a browser thing though... I use Chrome but even so, I think it's a PB problem. The photos upload fine but why it figures a file should sometimes go to the end of the library and sometimes not is beyond me... I've checked the files time stamps and it can't be that either.
Click to expand...

I'm on Chrome for my browser too, so it can't be that......and all the latest pics I've uploaded have gone to the top of the stack as per usual.


----------



## Kutusov

Just checked and I get the same thing through the mobile app... odd...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Was having another play tonight and found that you can change several things in the settings. If you click on your user name and then 'User settings', then choose 'albums', you can select whether your pics are arranged by newest first, or alphabetically. You can also choose to have the links permanently displayed under each thumbnail by clicking 'Turn on easy linking mode'. You can also choose which links are shown. I chose just to have the IMG code shown, so now all my pics have the code underneath them and I only have to click on it to post.

This is quite a useful page to look at and explore as well.


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks Roger. Didn't help with my problem but it might in the future.

Do you know if there's a way to to jump back in the library like there used to be where you'd get to choose a page number or go directly all the way to the end?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Thanks Roger. Didn't help with my problem but it might in the future.
> 
> Do you know if there's a way to to jump back in the library like there used to be where you'd get to choose a page number or go directly all the way to the end?


I don't think there is Renato...in the old version where the pics were arranged right across the page, if you had a lot, they were on several pages...with the new system, they are three wide, in a long list that you can scroll up and down very quickly...I think this has been done to help people using phones or tablets. Personally, I find it much quicker to scroll from the top to the bottom, than to keep clicking different pages, as in the old system. At present, I've got about 158 pics in my main album (some of my others have over double that) and I can go from top to bottom in about 2 seconds (once all the pics have loaded)..in old PB I used to have to wait for a new page to load if a pic wasn't on the current page.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, this is a matter of different uses too... I have 1293 pictures in a single album and that's because I only need PB to post something in a forum. So I really don't have them arranged by albums, it's pretty much "I need this one, upload, post". Takes forever to get to end of the library... the mobile app is actually a lot easier to use.


----------



## Kutusov

Thank the gods they finally figured out that scrolling library thing was ********... We now have (at least I do) the page number navigation again, much easier to jump to the middle, end of the damn thing.

On the down side, I uploaded 8 pictures today and it took 45 minutes!!! Oh that brought back memories of the old 56k dial up modems... maybe they were implementing these changes. Funny how they are getting back to what it was before :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Thank the gods they finally figured out that scrolling library thing was ********... We now have (at least I do) the page number navigation again, much easier to jump to the middle, end of the damn thing.
> 
> On the down side, I uploaded 8 pictures today and it took 45 minutes!!! Oh that brought back memories of the old 56k dial up modems... maybe they were implementing these changes. Funny how they are getting back to what it was before :yes:


I thought I'd try and make a couple of videos to explain how I do things on PB...unfortunately, the quality of the videos are shocking...I'm not a cinematographer...but you will get the idea. Hope they help. Just click on the picture to start.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gods they finally figured out that scrolling library thing was ********... We now have (at least I do) the page number navigation again, much easier to jump to the middle, end of the damn thing.
> 
> On the down side, I uploaded 8 pictures today and it took 45 minutes!!! Oh that brought back memories of the old 56k dial up modems... maybe they were implementing these changes. Funny how they are getting back to what it was before :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd try and make a couple of videos to explain how I do things on PB...unfortunately, the quality of the videos are shocking...I'm not a cinematographer...but you will get the idea. Hope they help. Just click on the picture to start.
Click to expand...

The quality of the previous videos I made were so rubbish, that I've deleted them and made two new ones using 'Camtasia' which records the screen in real time, and posted them to You Tube. View them full screen size, they start of a bit fuzzy, but quickly change to 789HD.


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks for the videos Roger and nice radio voice! Amazing when you hear a voice or see a picture for thye first time how you realize you have imagined how it would be and, in your case, how different it turns out in reality!

I also realized why you find the new interface so easy to use... You don't have a lot of windows opened. I always have tones of crap on the background... Word, email manager, PDF thingy because of some attached bill to some email, download manager... so "restoring down" doesn't cut, I have to use the desktop shortcut and that means everything is minimized.

I also noticed that when you uploaded the three photos, they don't go straight to the top, they are organized probably according to time stamps. I hate this feature and it was especially bad with the new-now-old scrolling system. If want to upload an old photo, it goes gods know where. I have to go about fishing it on the entire library. I'm a recent user of PB as I moved from IS when they suddenly went with paid accounts but still I have 60+ pages of uploaded photos. It's hell to go through all of them to try to find the picture you just uploaded. I hope they soon include on the "organizer" an option to have them set by upload time.

I think there might be a not very handy way of circumventing this problem for now by uploading a new copy of the old photo, that should change its time stamp.

Anyway, thanks for the videos! I vote that at least the second one could be included on the pinned thread about uploading pictures into the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

You are quite correct, Renato...the pics I used as an example were old ones from a few months ago....that's why they were placed beneath the more recent ones. Nearly all digital pics have this time stamp on them, so this is always going to happen in PB. Howeveer, when the new 'organise' feature comes into being, we should be able to move our pics around like we used to in old PB. Due to your positive comments on the videos, I'm going to post a thread in the general section asking what other people think...as I don't think I can recall anyone else making an informative/tutorial video on this forum before. (Hope that doesn't come across as conceited)


----------



## Kutusov

I'm sure it won't... and if it someone thinks it is, well... that's because he's a *****


----------



## Haggis

Excellent, BBC 4 for the voice. lol


----------



## William_Wilson

I was hoping for more of a "We're the Sweeney son..." attitude in your voice. 

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger

William_Wilson said:


> I was hoping for more of a "We're the Sweeney son..." attitude in your voice.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 :lol: I'll try and remember that for next time!


----------



## PhilM

Good work Roger, thanks for taking the time to upload it


----------



## JPaling

agree with all you guy's about the old version being so much better,

i cant even upload photo's on to the new one! it gets to 99% then says failed.....


----------



## Odo

Strangely I have found that PB is working very well at the moment. It went through a stage of hanging as soon as opened but now seems ok.

I've used it on an iPad and laptop, with the windows interface having a lot more user input, editing etc.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just noticed that the 'organise' function is now up and running, so you can now move your pics around within an album as you used to in the old version. Great if you want to group certain pics together.


----------



## Kutusov

What I wanted was to have them by uploaded date, not the date tag on the picture... can we do that now?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Not sure, Renato...I think initially, the pics are still uploaded by date order...ie. if you took a pic today, it would go straight to the top....a pic taken a week ago will upload below that one. However, the organise function allows you to move a pic to where ever you want it, so although it's a bit of a nuisance, you can now move your pics at will. I've already re-organised my pics, so that all shots of a particular watch are now together.


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks Roger and sorry for the silly question... I could have tried it myslef instead of asking, couldn't I? Well, I did just that now and nope... what they call "Newest first" relates to the photo tag. Sucks big time because if you upload an old picture that you have stored on your computer or something from the internet, either you fetch the link to use it right away or it's hell to find it if you have a big library...

I'm at 1705 pictures, so I still have the problem of it being too big to find a particular photo. What I tend to do, which is much quicker, is to reupload it so I can the link right away. Also means that I many repeated photos...


----------

